# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Հայկական սպորտ >  Ո՞ր սպորտաձևը պետք է զարգացնել ՀՀ-ում:

## Katka

Ինչ եք կարծում ՀՀ-ում որ սպորտաձևի վրա արժե շեշտ դնել և զարգացնել?? :Smile:

----------

Adriano (16.04.2010)

----------


## Monk

Առաջին հերթին ֆուտբոլը: Թե չէ խայտառակ վիճակ է: :Angry2:

----------


## Katka

> Առաջին հերթին ֆուտբոլը: Թե չէ խայտառակ վիճակ է:


Կարծում ես ֆուտբոլը մեզ բնորոշ է, կարող են հայ տղաները լավ ֆուտբոլիստ դառանալ, ունեն  այդ ֆիզիկական տվյալները???
Լավ , ես բացած թեմային ևս մի բան ավելացնեմ խնդրում եմ նաև հիմնավորել, թե ինչու արժե զարգացնել այս կամ այն սպորտաձևը??? :Smile:

----------


## Monk

> Կարծում ես ֆուտբոլը մեզ բնորոշ է, կարող են հայ տղաները լավ ֆուտբոլիստ դառանալ, ունեն  այդ ֆիզիկական տվյալները???


Դե չեմ ասում, թե բրազիլացի կդառնան, բայց գոնե բարելավել վիճակը կարող են: Օղորմածիկ Պորտերֆիլդի ժամանակ տղերքը սկսել էին ֆուտբոլ հիշեցնող ինչ-որ բան խաղալ, իսկ հիմա նորից անցել են ավանդական ոճին: Ոնց որ ծերանոցի թիմ լինի: Ֆիզիկական տվյալները մարզվելու խնդիր են, բայց ավելի կարևոր խնդիր եմ համարում հոգեբանական և գիտակցական պատրաստվածության  պրոբլեմը: Չխաղան արդեն պարտվածի հոգեբանությամբ կամ էլ էն հույսով, որ կկրեն, պարգև կստանան:

----------


## Katka

> Դե չեմ ասում, թե բրազիլացի կդառնան, բայց գոնե բարելավել վիճակը կարող են: Օղորմածիկ Պորտերֆիլդի ժամանակ տղերքը սկսել էին ֆուտբոլ հիշեցնող ինչ-որ բան խաղալ, իսկ հիմա նորից անցել են ավանդական ոճին: Ոնց որ ծերանոցի թիմ լինի: Ֆիզիկական տվյալները մարզվելու խնդիր են, բայց ավելի կարևոր խնդիր եմ համարում հոգեբանական և գիտակցական պատրաստվածության  պրոբլեմը: Չխաղան արդեն պարտվածի հոգեբանությամբ կամ էլ էն հույսով, որ կկրեն, պարգև կստանան:


Համամիտ եմ, ուրեմն ֆուտբոլը ավելացրինք ցուցակում :Wink:

----------


## Dayana

> Համամիտ եմ, ուրեմն ֆուտբոլը ավելացրինք ցուցակում


դե եկեք գողասահքն էլ ավելացնենք  :Blush:  սիրուն սպորտաձև, գեղեցիկ մարմնով մարզիկներ, քիթ ու մռութ չջարդող մրցույթներ  :Smile:

----------


## Katka

> դե եկեք գողասահքն էլ ավելացնենք  սիրուն սպորտաձև, գեղեցիկ մարմնով մարզիկներ, քիթ ու մռութ չջարդող մրցույթներ


Չէ այս սպորտաձևը կարծում եմ մեր մոտ հեռանկարներ չունի :Smile:

----------


## ministr

*Մոդերատորական։ թեմայից դուրս գրառումը ջնջված է։*

----------


## Katka

Իսկ թեթև ատլետիկան ունի հեռանկարներ??  :Think:

----------


## comet

Ես էլ եմ գեղասահքի մեծ սիրահար: Ափսոս, Հայաստանում այն գրեթե զրոյական մակարդակում է :Sad:

----------


## ministr

Թեթև ատելետիկան միանշանակ: Ազարյանի, Շահինյանի, Էմմիյանի նման մարզիկներ ենք ունեցել իսկ ինչի չշարունակել?

----------


## Elmo

Են սպորտաձը, որից մենք լավ ենք: Ոչ մի երկիր բոլոր սպորտաձևերից լավ չի: Բրազիլացիները լավ ֆուտբոլ են խաղում, կանադացիներն ու ռուսները՝ հոկեյ, ԱՄՆ բասկետբոլ և այլն...
մենք ծանր ատլետիկայով ու բռնցքամարտով ենք լավ: Ու մեկ էլ շախմատով: Այ հենց էդ սպորտաձևերն էլ պետք ա ավելի զարգացնել, որ բոլորին գզզենք:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Իսկ թեթև ատլետիկան ունի հեռանկարներ??


Թեթև աթլետիկայի համար պետք են մոտ 2 մետրանոց երկար ոտքերով մարդեր: Էնքան շա՜տ են նմանները հայերիս մեջ: :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 52 վայրկյան անց
Կամ էլ երկու մետրանոց երկար ձեռներով ու լա~վ կերած կնանիք ու տղամարդիկ: :Jpit:

----------


## ministr

Թեթև ատլետիկան լայն հասկացություն ա , ինչ պարտադիր ա վազորդներ պատրաստենք...?

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Թեթև ատլետիկան լայն հասկացություն ա , ինչ պարտադիր ա *վազորդ*ներ պատրաստենք...?


Բայց ո՞վ մենակ *վազորդ* ասեց…




> Թեթև աթլետիկայի համար պետք են մոտ 2 մետրանոց երկար ոտքերով մարդեր: Էնքան շա՜տ են նմանները հայերիս մեջ:
> Կամ էլ երկու մետրանոց երկար ձեռներով ու լա~վ կերած կնանիք ու տղամարդիկ:

----------


## Katka

> Բայց ո՞վ մենակ *վազորդ* ասեց…


Իհարկե ոտքերի երկարությունը և ֆիզիկական տվյալները կարևոր են, կարծում եմ բոլոր հայերը չեն որ կարճ են կամ չունեն արագություն... կամ համապատասխան ֆիզիկական տվյալներ.... Ուղղակի կարծում եմ այս սպորտաձևը մեզանում մոռացվել է, երևի դրա համար էլ կարճ են մնացել մեր ոտքերը  :Jpit: 
ՈՒղղակի կարծում եմ որ թեթև ատլետիկան էլ մի քիչ բնորոշ կարող է դառնալ հայերիս, իհարկե աֆրիկյան վազորդների նման վազք ապահովել չենք կարող, բայց դե ինչքան նայել եմ նրանց ոտքերն էլ երկար չեն, այլ հարց է արդյոք մեր մարզիչները և մարզիկները պատրաստ են այդքան սպորտին նվիրվել և կա նրանց մեջ այդչափ աշխատասիրություն??? :Smile: 
Իսկ մեծ թենիսը արժե զարգացնել: Ես կարծում եմ հեռանկարային  է :Smile:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Իհարկե ոտքերի երկարությունը և ֆիզիկական տվյալները կարևոր են, կարծում եմ բոլոր հայերը չեն որ կարճ են կամ չունեն արագություն... 
> ՈՒղղակի կարծում եմ որ թեթև ատլետիկան էլ մի քիչ բնորոշ կարող է դառնալ հայերիս, իհարկե աֆրիկյան վազորդների նման վազք ապահովել չենք կարող, բայց դե ինչքան նայել եմ նրանց ոտքերն էլ երկար չեն, այլ հարց է արդյոք մեր մարզիչները և մարզիկները պատրաստ են այդքան սպորտին նվիրվել և կա նրանց մեջ այդչափ աշխատասիրություն???
> Իսկ մեծ թենիսը արժե զարգացնել: Ես կարծում եմ հեռանկարային  է


Հա, լավ, հեռանկարային ա… շա՜տ:

----------


## Katka

> Հա, լավ, հեռանկարային ա… շա՜տ:


Մարկիզ, խելոք մնա, կատակների մի վերածիր, լսիր, պետք է հայերի մեջ սպորտ զարգացնել թե չէ, խելոք մնա, իիիիիի,  հետո ինչ որ ընկերս ես :LOL: 

Հեռանկարային չի ասա ինչի?? :Angry2:  :Smile:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Մարկիզ, խելոք մնա, կատակների մի վերածիր, լսիր, պետք է հայերի մեջ սպորտ զարգացնել թե չէ, խելոք մնա, իիիիիի,  հետո ինչ որ ընկերս ես
> 
> Հեռանկարային չի ասա ինչի??


 :Smile: 
Ընկեր արի փորձենք վերլուծել:
Սպրինտ-ինձնից լավ գիտես, որ սպրինտերները պետք է ունենան համապատասխան ֆիզիկական հնարավորություններ, ամենակարևորը`  սուպեր առողջ սիրտ-անոթայաին համակարդ և շնչառական համակարգ, էլ չեմ ասում, որ դրա համար պետք է ունենալ համպատասխան մարզիչներ, ինչպիսիք կան Աֆրիկայում, ԱՄՆ-ում, Ճամայկայում, Եվրոպայում: Հասակն այս դեպքում, քանի որ վայրկյանի տասներորդական մասի հետ գործ ունենք, շատ կարևոր է; Մեզ չունենք ընտրության հնարավորություն: Ինքդ, որ նայում ես քո համաքաղաքացիներին միջին հասակը ո՞րն է… :Wink: 

Հաջորդ՝ հեռացատկ, բարձրացատկ և եռաքայլ ցատկ, ինչպես նաև՝ ցատկ ձողափայտով/կարծեմ/. այստեղ նույնպես շանսեր քիչ ունենք:

Երկար տարածություններ վազելու հետ կապված մեզ մի քիչ շանսեր ունենք, որովհետև այստեղ ֆիզիկական «չափերն» այդքան կարևոր չեն: Պետք է մարզիկը լինի շատ դիմացկուն ու ունենա իդեալական առողջություն:

Տարբեր առարկաներ նետելու հետ կապված՝ նույնպես շանսերը քիչ են, քանի որ մեր հայրենակիցների մեջ նույնիսկ խոշորացույցով դժվար է գտնել լեհ, ռուս, ուկրաինացի, գերմանացի կամ սևամորթ տանկերի նման մարդիկ… :Smile: 

Փոխանակ մտածենք զարգացնել մեր ունեցածը, դրել ենք խակեյ ենք խաղում, հետն էլ 100 մետրը ուզում ենք 8 վայրկյանում վազենք: :LOL: 
 :Wink:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

Իմ կարծիքով`

1. Շախմատ
2. Ծանրամարտ
3. Ըմբշամարտ, բոքս, քիք-բոքս
4. Ֆուտբոլ /չնայած հույսերս զրոյական են /
5. Թենիս
6. Կիբեր-սպորտ 

Մերոնք լավ են շախմատից, ծանրամարտից ու մեկ էլ բլոտից  :LOL:

----------


## Annushka

Ես կուզենայի Հայաստանում զարգացած տեսնել լողն ու գեղասահքը.. ախր շատ գեղեցիկ սպորտաձևեր են ու ցավոք ահավոր խայտառակ վիճակում են գտնվում: Ես գեթ մեկ լավ մարզիկ չեմ ճանաչում այս ասպարեզում ներկայումս, ով կարող է Հայաստանի պատիվը բարձր պահել միջազգային մրցաշարերում: Եթե ժամանակին մութ տարիները չխանգարեին, ես անձամբ կցանկանայի դառնալ լավ լողորդ կամ գեղասահքի մասնագետ: Պաշտում եմ :Love:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Թեթև ատելետիկան միանշանակ: Ազարյանի, Շահինյանի, Էմմիյանի նման մարզիկներ ենք ունեցել իսկ ինչի չշարունակել?


Բայց նշածդ անձինք սպորտային մարմնամարզիկներ են՝ գիմնաստներ… Ոչ թե` թեթև աթլետներ:

----------


## Katka

> Ընկեր արի փորձենք վերլուծել:
> Սպրինտ-ինձնից լավ գիտես, որ սպրինտերները պետք է ունենան համապատասխան ֆիզիկական հնարավորություններ, ամենակարևորը`  սուպեր առողջ սիրտ-անոթայաին համակարդ և շնչառական համակարգ, էլ չեմ ասում, որ դրա համար պետք է ունենալ համպատասխան մարզիչներ, ինչպիսիք կան Աֆրիկայում, ԱՄՆ-ում, Ճամայկայում, Եվրոպայում: Հասակն այս դեպքում, քանի որ վայրկյանի տասներորդական մասի հետ գործ ունենք, շատ կարևոր է; Մեզ չունենք ընտրության հնարավորություն: Ինքդ, որ նայում ես քո համաքաղաքացիներին միջին հասակը ո՞րն է…
> 
> Հաջորդ՝ հեռացատկ, բարձրացատկ և եռաքայլ ցատկ, ինչպես նաև՝ ցատկ ձողափայտով/կարծեմ/. այստեղ նույնպես շանսեր քիչ ունենք:
> 
> Երկար տարածություններ վազելու հետ կապված մեզ մի քիչ շանսեր ունենք, որովհետև այստեղ ֆիզիկական «չափերն» այդքան կարևոր չեն: Պետք է մարզիկը լինի շատ դիմացկուն ու ունենա իդեալական առողջություն:
> 
> Տարբեր առարկաներ նետելու հետ կապված՝ նույնպես շանսերը քիչ են, քանի որ մեր հայրենակիցների մեջ նույնիսկ խոշորացույցով դժվար է գտնել լեհ, ռուս, ուկրաինացի, գերմանացի կամ սևամորթ տանկերի նման մարդիկ…
> 
> Փոխանակ մտածենք զարգացնել մեր ունեցածը, դրել ենք խակեյ ենք խաղում, հետն էլ 100 մետրը ուզում ենք 8 վայրկյանում վազենք:


ԱՅ սենց լավ է, երբ լուրջ ես շատ ավելի լավն ես :LOL:  :Wink: 
Դրա համար մենք չենք վերցնում 40 տարեկանին, ինչպես մեր ֆուտբոլում է, պառավներին դրել են թե վազեք, սկսում ենք մանկուց , ինչպես ընդունված է քո նշած զարգացած երկրներում: Սպրինտ սարքում են շատ փոքր տարիքից  , այնպես որ սիրտ անոթային համակրգը ուտել խմելուց ու շատ խոսելուց չվատաանա...
Մարզիչներ կարող ենք ուեննալ, եթե մշակենք համապատասխան զարգացման ծրագիր ու մի քիչ շատ փող ծախսենք :Smile: 
Ինչ կարծում ես չինացիների տվյալներն են լավ, տեսել ես ինչ վազորդներ են ներկայացնում, անուներն էլ չեմ կարում հիշել
Մարզիկ պետք է դառնալ մանկուց, փոքր հասակից... ու շատ-շատ աշխատել, նվիրվել սպորտին...

Ես չեմ ասում մենք թողնենք այն սպորտաձևերը որոնք մեր մեջ ի ծնե են, ասենք ծանրամարտըկամ շախմատը, չեմ էլ ասում եկեք հոկեյ կամ գեղասահք զարգացնենք, բայց մարդիկ կարծում եմ արժե նաև հայցք նետել մյուս սպորտաձևերի վրա...
Հասկանում եմ որ սպորտը մենք չենք սիրում , բայց պետք է առողջ սերունդ ունենալու համար :LOL:

----------


## Katka

> Ես կուզենայի Հայաստանում զարգացած տեսնել լողն ու գեղասահքը.. ախր շատ գեղեցիկ սպորտաձևեր են ու ցավոք ահավոր խայտառակ վիճակում են գտնվում: Ես գեթ մեկ լավ մարզիկ չեմ ճանաչում այս ասպարեզում ներկայումս, ով կարող է Հայաստանի պատիվը բարձր պահել միջազգային մրցաշարերում: Եթե ժամանակին մութ տարիները չխանգարեին, ես անձամբ կցանկանայի դառնալ լավ լողորդ կամ գեղասահքի մասնագետ: Պաշտում եմ


Լողը իրոք շատ լավ սպորտաձև է, արժե զարգացնել, իսկ գեղասահքից որքան որ ցավալի է շատ հեռու ենք, ես կասեի նույնիսկ մեզ չի սազում :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

Նախ մի խորհուրդ տամ էլի։ Եթե տեղյակ չեք մի սպորտից նրա զարգացվածության մակարդակից ու աստիճանից ինչպես նաև մեր մարզիկների հաջողություններից այդ սպորտաձևի մեջ խնդրում եմ մի փորձեք վերլուծել ու դատողություններ անել քանի որ իրոք ահագին ծիծաղելի են հնչում։

Նախ խոսեմ թեթև ատլետիկայի մասին։ 
Ինքս մոտ 2 տարի զբաղվել եմ այդ սպորտով։ Ու ասեմ որ իրականում վիճակը այդքան էլ ծանր չի ինչպես դուք եք մտածում։ Պարզապես կան լուրջ խնդիրներ կապված մեր պետական համակարգի անկատարության հետ։ Այդ իսկ պատճառով նշված սպորտում ապմագորգոռ հաջողություններ չեն լինում։ Բայց նկատեք չեմ ասում թե չեն լինում ընդհանրապես։ ինքս ճանաչում եմ մի աղջկա՝ Ամալյա/ազգանունը չեմ հիշում/ որ վերջերս Եվրոպայի մրցաշարում մրցանակային տեղ էր զբաղեցրել։ կարծեմ 200մ սպրինտ ձևում։ Նշեմ որ նա իմ տարիքի է ընդամենը։ Այս սպորտաձևում էլի ունեցել ենք հաջողություններ նույնիսկ Ռեկորդ հեռացատկ ձևում,ցավոք մարզիկի անունը չեմ կարողանում մտաբերել։
Ուղակի կան լուրջ խնդիրներ և դրանցից են։ Հիմնականում Հայկական մտածելակերպը աղջիկների մոտ։ Այսինքն սպորտին լուրջ չվերաբերվելը։ տղաների հիմնական խնդիրն էլ հաստատ կարող եմ ասել բանակն է։ Մարզիկը լուրջ հաջողությունների հասնելու համար պետք է պարապի մանկուց և պարապի անընդհատ։ Եվ հաջողություններ գրանցվում են 22-25 կամ ավելի բարձր տարիքում։ սակայն Բանակի պատճառովմարզիկները2 տարի մարզական ռեժիմից հետ են ընկնում և չեմ կարողանում շարունակել կամ շարունակելու դեպքում էլ լուրջ հաջողությունների չեն հասնում։ 

Եվ երրորդ կարևոր խնդիրը, որը խանգարում է թե աղջիկների թե տղաներին դա սոցիալականն է։ Այսինքն մարդը իրեն տրամադրելով ինչոր սպորտի է նվիրում նա պետք է վստահ լինի որ կոպիտ ասած վաղը մյուս օրը սոված չի մնա։ 

Ինքս ժամանակին կանգնել եմ սովորել թե պարապես ընտրության առաջ ու ընտրել եմ սովորելը քանի որ այդտեղ ավելի մեծ հեռանկարներ էի տեսնում իմ ապագան հնարավորինս բարվոք զարգացնելու համար։



> Են սպորտաձը, որից մենք լավ ենք: Ոչ մի երկիր բոլոր սպորտաձևերից լավ չի: Բրազիլացիները լավ ֆուտբոլ են խաղում, կանադացիներն ու ռուսները՝ հոկեյ, ԱՄՆ բասկետբոլ և այլն...
> մենք ծանր ատլետիկայով ու բռնցքամարտով ենք լավ: Ու մեկ էլ շախմատով: Այ հենց էդ սպորտաձևերն էլ պետք ա ավելի զարգացնել, որ բոլորին գզզենք:


Ամենաշատը այ սա է մեզ խանգարում։ Այսինքն մենք լավ ենքմի քանի սպորտից ու վսյո։ էլ որ մի ուրիշ բանից չենք կարողա լավ լինել անիմաստ է նաև փորձելը  :Think: 

Սա ըստ իս բավականին սխալ մոտեցում է։ 

Իրականում բոլոր սպորտաձևերում էլ որով զբաղվելու համար կան հարմար պայմաններ կարող ենք հաջողություններ ունենալ ընդմանը պետք է պետական աջակցություն այդ ոլորտում և ներդրումներ։ 

Չեմ ասում Բիատլոն կամ ասենք ինչոր այլ ձմեռային սպորտաձ քանի որ դրանվ զբաղվելու համար իրոք քիչ են հնարավորությունները։ Բայց ասենք հենց նույն թենիսում ֆուտբոլում, բասկետբոլում և այլն... 

Ստեղ ուրիշ հարց չկա կա ընդամենը հետևողականության հարց։ 

Մեկ էլ մի քիչ մտածելակերպը փոխելու հարց։ Պետք չէ մտածել որ Հայերը կամ մոզգ են կամ էլ կոպիտ ասած մախ../Շախմատ, ծանրամարտ/ + մի քիչ ներդրումներ + մի քիչ հեռանկարներ այդ սպորտում ու կարծում եմ 10-15 տարի հետ հպարտանալու առիթ կունենանք շա՜տ սպորտերով  :Smile:

----------


## ministr

Բանակում ինչ-որ մարզական ակումբա պետք ստեղծել որ սպորտով զբաղվելը չընդհատվի

----------


## Ahik

Հայերը ուժեղ են միանձնյա (ոչ խմբային) սպորտաձևերում
Կարելյա օրինակ զարգացնել սուսերամարտը :Wink: 
Ինչ վերաբերվումա հոկեյին և լողին եկեք այդ սպորտաձևերից ժամանակավորապես հեռու մնանք` դրանք շատ թանկ հաճույքներ են :Sad:

----------


## Հայկօ

Էդ «հայերը սրանից են ուժեղ, նրանից են ուժեղը» մոռացե՛ք: Աշխարհում հատուկենտ սպորտաձև կա, որից հայերը օլիմպիական, եվրոպայի կամ աշխարհի չեմպիոն ունեցած չլինեն  :Angry2: :

----------


## Մարկիզ

*Մոդերատորական։ Թեմայից դուրս գրառումը ջնջված է*

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Որ սպորտաձևը պետք է զարգացնել ՀՀ-ում?


Ջրի շախմատ  :LOL: ,  ում հարցնում ես բոլորը զբաղվում են, բայց այդպիսի սպորտ Հայաստանում չկա  :Dntknw: 

Քանի որ խմբակային խաղերը մեր համար չի, ապա իմ սրտից բխող սպորտաձևերը Կնշեմ 
Գեղասահք  :Blush: ,  մեծ թենիս (Է՜խ)  :Cry:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Գեղասահք ,  մեծ թենիս (Է՜խ)


Այ սրանց հետ համաձայն եմ  :Think:

----------


## Սամվել

> Բանակում ինչ-որ մարզական ակումբա պետք ստեղծել որ սպորտով զբաղվելը չընդհատվի


Լուրջ սպարտսմեններին բանակից ազատլու ինչոր կանոնակարգ է պետք մտածել։ Պայմանագիր և այլն... 

Սրա մասին էր խոսքը։ Սա շա՜տ հարցերի է խանգարում։ Համարյա բոլոր սպերտսմեն տղաներին։



> Էդ «հայերը սրանից են ուժեղ, նրանից են ուժեղը» մոռացե՛ք:


100% համաձայն եմ  :Smile:  

Պետք չի ասել թիմայինը մեր համար չի..

Ամեն ինչն էլ մեր համարա։ Պետք է մտածելակերպը կոմպի լեզվով ասած մի հատ ափդեյթ անել։ + մի քիչ ուշադրություն այդ սպորտին ու մի քիչ ներդրումներ։

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Լուրջ սպարտսմեններին բանակից ազատլու ինչոր կանոնակարգ է պետք մտածել։ Պայմանագիր և այլն...


Բայց այդպիսի բան կա  :Wink:

----------


## Հայկօ

Ապագա ակադեմիկոսներին որ բանակ են տանում, ապագա շտանգիստներին կտանե՛ն ու կտանեն: Ոչ մի բան էլ չի ստացվի: Ուրիշ լուծում ա պետք: Ու լիքը փող:*

*e}|{uka** ջան, թղթի վրա ամեն ինչ էլ կա՝ վարդագույն ապագա, երկնիշ աճեր, վագրային քաղաքականություն...

----------


## Սամվել

> Բայց այդպիսի բան կա


Իդ ջան Թեթև Ատլետիկայի Հայաստանի 100 մետր ձևում ռեկորդակիր Ջավախյան Վահագին /ինչքան հիշում եմ սնեց էր անուն ազգանունը/ բանակ էին տարել /ռեկորդ մինչև հիմա եթե չեմ սխալվում չեն գերազանցել։

Իմ ընկերոջը՝ որը իմիջայլոց Հայաստանի բազմաթիվ առաջնությունների մրցանակակիր էր բանակ են տարել մի 6 ամիս առաջա եկել։ ու հիմա ստիպված ուրիշ բանա սովորում քանի որ Սպորտում իր համար ամեն ինչ ավարտված է  :Sad:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Իդ ջան Թեթև Ատլետիկայի Հայաստանի 100 մետր ձևում ռեկորդակիր Ջավախյան Վահագին /ինչքան հիշում եմ սնեց էր անուն ազգանունը/ բանակ էին տարել /ռեկորդ մինչև հիմա եթե չեմ սխալվում չեն գերազանցել։
> 
> Իմ ընկերոջը՝ որը իմիջայլոց Հայաստանի բազմաթիվ առաջնությունների մրցանակակիր էր բանակ են տարել մի 6 ամիս առաջա եկել։ ու հիմա ստիպված ուրիշ բանա սովորում քանի որ Սպորտում իր համար ամեն ինչ ավարտված է


 :Shok:   Ընկերներիցս մեկը շախմատիստա՝միջազգային վարպետ, իրան չեն տարել  :Shok: , քանի որ մրցումների էր մասնակցում: Լավ ներեցեք , չգիտեի  :Sad:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ընկերներիցս մեկը շախմատիստա՝միջազգային վարպետ, իրան չեն տարել , քանի որ մրցումների էր մասնակցում: Լավ ներեցեք , չգիտեի


Այ հենց էտա հարցը.. Բա ո՞վա շախմատի ֆեդերացիայի նախագահը  :Wink:  

Էն որ ասում էի է Պետական աջակցություն սրա հետ էի  :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Բա ո՞վա շախմատի ֆեդերացիայի նախագահը


ոնց որ ասում են ՀՀ նախագահը կանգնում է հայլու դիմաց ու զրուցում է շախմատի ֆեդերացիայի նախագահի հետ :LOL:

----------


## F.c.Liverpool

իմ կարծիքով անհատական սպորտաձևրնա պետք զարգացնել 
կոլեկտիվի համար առաջին հերթին պետքա  դիսցիպլինա լինի ու իհարկե մեր հայկական չուզողությունը, վրեդնիությունը  վերացվի էտել արդեն դաստիարակությունիցա գալիս  :Sad:  ինչքան ուզումեք արտասահմանից մարզիչ բերեք մեկա

----------


## Monk

> Դե ոչ միայն, օրինակ եսո չգիտեմ ինչպիսի վիճակում է մեր դպրոցներում ֆիզկուլտուրան??? Բայց մի քիչ կասկածում եմ, որ լավ, թե սխալվում եմ


Ադյքան էլ չեք սխալվում: Հիմնականում դրանք 45 րոպեանոց դասամիջոցներ են:

----------


## Grieg

եղելնելով քաղաքական իրավիճակից ամենաակտուալ սպորտաձևը դա վազքն է  :LOL:

----------


## Katka

> եղելնելով քաղաքական իրավիճակից ամենաակտուալ սպորտաձևը դա վազքն է


 :LOL:  :LOL: 
Ծիծաղելի էր, բայց ոչ այդքան, խնդրում եմ հիմնավորիր հասկանանք :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Ադյքան էլ չեք սխալվում: Հիմնականում դրանք 45 րոպեանոց դասամիջոցներ են:


 :Think:  :Think:  Գուցե այստեղից է պետք սկսել??? :Think:  :Think:

----------


## Grieg

> Ծիծաղելի էր, բայց ոչ այդքան, խնդրում եմ հիմնավորիր հասկանանք


դե օրինակ ոստիկանների համար կարևոր ա, որ հասցնեն մարդկանց առջև ծլեն ու պատ կանգեն,  մնացածի համար էլ պետք ա վազքը, որ ոստիկաներից արագ տեղ հասնեն իսկ մեկ մեկ ել 
մահակների տակից դուրս պրծնելու համար:
ցավոք կրակելնել դառել ա արդեն սպորտաձև, բայց դա առդեն ոչ թե ծիծաղելու այլ լացելու թեմա է

----------


## Katka

> դե օրինակ ոստիկանների համար կարևոր ա, որ հասցնեն մարդկանց առջև ծլեն ու պատ կանգեն,  մնացածի համար էլ պետք ա վազքը, որ ոստիկաներից արագ տեղ հասնեն իսկ մեկ մեկ ել 
> մահակների տակից դուրս պրծնելու համար:
> ցավոք կրակելնել դառել ա արդեն սպորտաձև, բայց դա առդեն ոչ թե ծիծաղելու այլ լացելու թեմա է


Էհ :Smile:  
Էնքան է սիրտս նեղվում, որ չենք կարողանում իրար լսել, դու ասում ես 
- տեսնում ես դրսում ինչ եղանակ է
Ես ասում եմ ինչ ես կարծում Մկեյնն է ընտրվելու, թե Օբաման... :Smile: 
Չեմ ուզում թեմայից շեղվել, բայց մի բան ասեմ, ՀՀ-ում վիճակը այդքան էլ վատ չէ, զարգացող երկրներին բնորոշ երևույթներ են, ոչ մի արտառոց բան :Smile:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Բոլոր սպորտաձևերն էլ պետք է զարգացնել ու բոլոր սպորտաձևերում էլ կարող ենք հաջողության հասնել:

----------


## Katka

> Բոլոր սպորտաձևերն էլ պետք է զարգացնել ու բոլոր սպորտաձևերում էլ կարող ենք հաջողության հասնել:


Բոլորի համար միջոցներ չկան, պետք է նշել առաջնայինները :Wink:

----------


## dvgray

> Բոլորի համար միջոցներ չկան, պետք է նշել առաջնայինները


Ինձ թվում ա շախմատը:
Համ մեջը լիքը փող կա, համ էլ ստեղ կարելի ա հեշտ մուխլյոժներ անել: 
…
ինչքան Սերժը փող ունի ու "մատ", էնքան շատ միջազգային մրցաշարերում հայերովս մատ կանենք : հետո ո՞վ ա նստելու պարտիան նայի  :LOL:

----------


## Ֆուտբոլասեր

Առաջինը ֆուտբոլը, երկրորդը էլի ֆուտբոլը, երրորդը ֆուտբոլը նոր մնացածը:  :Smile: 

Ֆուտբոլը անհամեմատ ավելի սիրված ու մասսայական ձևա:
Ֆուտբոլում հաջողության հասնելը անհամեմատ դժվարա, իսկ մենք պետք է դժվար խնդիրներ դնենք:
Եթե ֆուտբոլը ինչ-որ լուրջ մակարդակի հասցնենք, մյուսների զարգացումը արդեն տեխնիկայի գործ կլինի: 

Համաձայն չեմ, որ պետքա զարգացնել այն ձևերը, որտեղ հաջողություն ունենք:
Նախ հաջողություն ասվածը մի քիչ հարաբերականա:
Ասենք եթե ֆուտբոլում մի անգամ Իսպանիայի հետ ոչ-ոքի խաղանք աշխարհում ավելի շատ "շուխուր" կլինի, քան եթե ծանրամարտի աշխարհի առաջնությունից 5հատ ոսկի բերենք:

Հետո մենապայքարային ձևերում առանձնապես մեծ ներդրումներ չեն էլ պահանջվում:

Բայց դե մեր մոտ չգիտես ինչի հակառակ պատկերնա:
ՊԵտբյուջեից մեծ գումարներ են հատկացվում մեն. ձևերին, իսկ ֆուտբոլին կոպեկներ:

----------


## Katka

> Ինձ թվում ա շախմատը:
> Համ մեջը լիքը փող կա, համ էլ ստեղ կարելի ա հեշտ մուխլյոժներ անել: 
> …
> ինչքան Սերժը փող ունի ու "մատ", էնքան շատ միջազգային մրցաշարերում հայերովս մատ կանենք : հետո ո՞վ ա նստելու պարտիան նայի


Բայց դե շախմատում խնդիր չունենք, հովանավոր ունի աշխարհը չունի, բա մնացածը :Sad: 
Քանի նախագահը կա շախմատը զարգանալու է :LOL: , բայց դե հո մնացածը չպետք է մոռանալ, վերջ ի վերջո մատ անելը միայն շախմատում չէ :Think:

----------


## tikopx

Իհարկե Բասկետբոլ Առաջին հաղթանակը ևրոգավաթի առաջին խաղում` ՀԱՏԻՍ  շնորհավորում ենք :Hands Up:  :LOL:

----------


## DavitH

նախ և առաջ Հայաստանում պետքա տնտեսությունը զարգացվի իսկ սպորտաձևերը իրանք իրանց կզարգանան, բայց ամեն դեպքում առայնահերթ ետ ֆուտբոլն ա մնացածը քչից շատից կան, նույնիսկ սպերտաձևեր կան, որ մենք վերջն ենք

----------


## levon-jan

Հայաստանում յուրաքանչյուր սպորտ ել կզարգանա, եթե ընդամենը լինի ներդրում և ֆիզիկական ու հոգեկան պատրաստվածություն :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## Adriano

Ես միանշանակ կարող եմ նշել մեծ թենիսը, որում մենք կարող ենք հասնել մեծ մեծ հաջողությունների: Սակայն ՀՀ-ում բնակչությունը ինքը այդքան սպորտի մեջ չէ և ես օրինակ կցանկանայի, որ օրենքով պարտադրվեր սպորտով զբաղվելը: Այսիքն յուրաքանչյուր տան անդամ ինչ-որ սպորտաձևով պետք է զբաղվի:

----------


## Hda

Ցանկացած ոչ* թիմային*

----------

Adriano (16.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Միանշանակ ֆուտբոլը:

----------


## Դեկադա

Իսկ ինձ թվում ա որ պետք է թեթեւ ատլեիտիակն ու գեղասահքը զարագցնել: Ես ինչքանով որ տեսնումեմ Հայաստանում սպորտաձեւերը մեծ մասամբ «տղայական» են: Այսինքն մեր տղաները իրենց կոփելու, նաեւ գումար աշխատելու հնարավորություն ունեն: Բայց աղջիկների համար պայմաններ չկան: Հա  գնում են լողի, ատլետիկայի, բայց ռեալ շանսեր չկան՝ ինչքանով որ ես եմ տեղյակ: Անգամ աշխարհի չեմպիոններ ունենք / իգական սեռից/  ծանրամարտից չէ՞: Լավ կլիներ, որ աղջիկներին ավելի շատ տանեին հենց այս նախանշածս ուղղություններով ե՛ւ կանացիությունն է պահպանվում, ե՛ւ ինչու չէ կարող են արդյունքում էլ առաջխաղացումներ ունենան:

----------

Արևհատիկ (18.04.2010)

----------


## waw

> Հայաստանում յուրաքանչյուր սպորտ ել կզարգանա, եթե ընդամենը լինի ներդրում և ֆիզիկական ու հոգեկան պատրաստվածություն


Դրա վառ ապացույցը ծանրամարտն է` խնդրեմ: Վերջին մի քանի տարիների հաջողություններից հետո այս մարզաձևում պարապող  երեխաների  մեծ հոսք է ավելեացել:

----------


## aragats

Բացի պրոֆեսիոնալ սպորտաձեւերից պետք է ձգտել նաեւ զարգացնել սիրողական սպորտաձեւերը ընդհանուր բնակչության համար: Քանի որ առողջ ապրելակերպը
առողջ ազգի գրավական է, որը պակաս կարեւոր չէ:

----------

